

Marketing Yourself: Why You Need a Blog - jsonmez
http://simpleprogrammer.com/2013/12/23/marketing-need-blog/

======
JustinBlaird
The first thing I saw was a giant pop-up advert that covered the content, so I
quickly hit the back button and went back to HN.

